# Have You Cosplayed Before?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

It seem to have grown into this big thing over the years with shows dedicated to it now. With the internet it has spread even more and some of the pics of costumes are very impressive. You can tell a lot of work went into it.

Have you ever done cosplay and was it for going to a show like comiccon etc?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I love cosplaying and I love cons. :yes 

So far I've been Yoruichi from Bleach, Kairi from Kingdom Hearts II, Korra from The Legend of Korra, and Jade from Mortal Kombat. I want to cosplay for PAX East next year, but I haven't decided 100% on a cosplay yet.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I love cosplaying and I love cons. :yes
> 
> So far I've been Yoruichi from Bleach, Kairi from Kingdom Hearts II, Korra from The Legend of Korra, and Jade from Mortal Kombat. I want to cosplay for PAX East next year, but I haven't decided 100% on a cosplay yet.


That's cool. I would love to go to one like Comic Con or E3 or something. I don't know if I would ever dress up myself and as a teen the internet wasn't really around or like it is today so I didn't know about cosplay back then.



andreiuca said:


>


Wow, that's awesome. You make a great X-Men Evolution Rogue. :yes What event was that for?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Always loved Rogue. :yes


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I have the past two years for Halloween, as Remilia and Yuyuko from Touhou. I really wanna be Yukari or Byakuren (also Touhou) or Wes from Pokemon but I doubt I'll have any money for it this year ;-;

Eventually going to a con would be super rad, but crowds make me really nervous and I don't really have anyone to go with ._.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I cosplayed once as Usopp from One Piece.

There's no way in hell I'm posting my picture in costume, haha, but this is what Usopp looks like for those who aren't familiar:


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Wow, that's awesome. You make a great X-Men Evolution Rogue. :yes What event was that for?


Oh, dude, that's not me :lol if I could do stuff like that, I wouldn't be on this website lol








It's just my favorite cosplay.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I haven't. Love this Outlaw Star cosplay of Melfina and Gene Starwind.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

RainingHearts said:


> It seems like fun but so many female characters have costumes that are so revealing


Well, yes, that's what's fun about it :b

This can be kind of interesting to observe. Personally, I've never done it before and haven't had real interest in doing it (I didn't even like dressing up for Halloween), although I might be open to it with the right, uh, people ...motivating... me? (And if I could wear a mask... And not... talk...)

I sometimes wonder whether there is a clear line between reality and cosplay, or if those lines get blurred for some people? You interact with all these people 'in character', but would you have anything to do with them outside that environment (back in 'reality')? Does that get weird or anything? It seems like two different worlds and that it might generate some awkwardness when the two worlds clash.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have I done what?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I always wanted to, but I don't have the skillset to make costumes, and it would be expensive to commision/buy a more complicated costume (that would also take the fun out of it a bit I think,) I also don't have anyone to go to conventions and such with, and would be too self concious to go alone (with or without a costume) because of SA.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I thought about it. Most of the characters I would want to cosplay as are Kamen Rider and Super Sentai characters. I don't think I'd ever in a million years work up the guts to cosplay.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I love cosplaying and I love cons. :yes
> 
> So far I've been Yoruichi from Bleach, Kairi from Kingdom Hearts II, Korra from The Legend of Korra, and Jade from Mortal Kombat. I want to cosplay for PAX East next year, but I haven't decided 100% on a cosplay yet.





East said:


> I have the past two years for Halloween, as Remilia and Yuyuko from Touhou. I really wanna be Yukari or Byakuren (also Touhou) or Wes from Pokemon but I doubt I'll have any money for it this year ;-;


Do you two make your own costumes? That takes skills.....which I don't have. haha



Malek said:


>


That's a great Assassin costume, man. Did you make it yourself? Props for showing them here.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> Do you two make your own costumes? That takes skills.....which I don't have. haha


Noooo way I could never do that, I just buy them online. I'm a total snob too so I only go for the super high quality ones that run $100+ >w>


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

East said:


> Noooo way I could never do that, I just buy them online. I'm a total snob too so I only go for the super high quality ones that run $100+ >w>


Same, lol. 
I can't sew, but I would like to make my own props or armor one day. I think that would be cool. I tried making a keyblade for when I cosplayed Kairi, but it wasn't that great lol.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Do you two make your own costumes? That takes skills.....which I don't have. haha
> 
> That's a great Assassin costume, man. Did you make it yourself? Props for showing them here.


I WISH lol, nah man I bought this outfit from ebay for like $177 that includes shipping. Also purchased 2 wrist blades for as cheap as I could find off of ebay, both from China. I didn't purchase the most expensive ones, yet I didn't get the cheapest either.



East said:


> Noooo way I could never do that, I just buy them online. I'm a total snob too so I only go for the super high quality ones that run $100+ >w>


Yeah sometimes I worry I'll get cheated but ebay was really cool when it did happen. I'm trying not to make a huge habit spending my money on fun stuff but I often forget and just end up going on a rare shopping spree from time to time. 



mezzoforte said:


> Same, lol.
> I can't sew, but I would like to make my own props or armor one day. I think that would be cool. I tried making a keyblade for when I cosplayed Kairi, but it wasn't that great lol.


I know someone at work who makes her own cosplay costumes. From what I hear it takes a lot of patience, and is incredibly frustrating, yet the outcome will usually always be better due to the outfit being make uniquely and specifically to you and your modification preferences. The best costumes are the one's that aren't too uncomfortable and fit just right.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Darktower776 said:


> Props for showing them here.


Umm, yes, must say - posting oneself in full costume deserves some, uh, 'props'. Indeed.



East said:


> I only go for the super high quality ones that run $100+ >w>





mezzoforte said:


> Same, lol.


I sure hope so.

Let's see...

There's *"doing cosplay"*:










And then there's "*doing cosplay right*":










Now, this topic needs more people following *Malek*'s lead.

*mezzo???*


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> There's *"doing cosplay"*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, that yellow puss filled diaper thing looks nasty!:afr


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


cool


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice, mezzo. The Jade costume is quite daring. They both look pretty accurate to the characters.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. These are the only pics I can find:
> 
> *(***I would prefer if no one quoted the pictures, so I can delete them from this post later***)*


You look fantastic! ｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^Thanks Darktower and andreiuca 



East said:


> You look fantastic! ｡◕‿◕｡


Thank you.  Your turn!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, business picked up in here, I see.

Who's next?



mezzoforte said:


> East said:
> 
> 
> > You look fantastic! ｡◕‿◕｡
> ...


+1 :b


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't yet but I plan on doing it with my coworkers. We are going to be the sailor scouts from Sailor Moon. I'm going as Chibi Moon. I really wanted to be Sailor Saturn but someone else beat me to it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^A group cosplay? That should be fun. :yes


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Thank you.  Your turn!


I would but I've looked everywhere and I have no idea where they are


----------



## Randomguy555 (Apr 26, 2014)

I laughed pretty hard at the vegeta cosplay, guy nailed it! I want to cosplay as Prince Oberyn from Game of Thrones, but his costumes are pretty intricate...


----------



## pastelandplaid (Mar 24, 2014)

Fleurs said:


> I haven't yet but I plan on doing it with my coworkers. We are going to be the sailor scouts from Sailor Moon. I'm going as Chibi Moon. I really wanted to be Sailor Saturn but someone else beat me to it.


i'm a sailor saturn cosplayer! but back onto the subject, i have been cosplaying for almost 4 years and getting ready for dragoncon


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

pastelandplaid said:


> i'm a sailor saturn cosplayer! but back onto the subject, i have been cosplaying for almost 4 years and getting ready for dragoncon


That's awesome. I guess same question as the others, do you make or buy your costumes?


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Early in college I was more involved in it, but I haven't cosplayed in roughly 4-5 years. I did various characters from anime (Bleach, One Piece, etc.) and a few from video games like Mass Effect and BioShock. 

I still attend some of the conventions, and I definitely enjoy seeing the work and accuracy of some of the costumes. It's just tougher for me these days with trying to get other things in my life in order.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread makes me want to cosplay.


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> ^A group cosplay? That should be fun. :yes


Yes I'm so excited! Also, you look amazing!



pastelandplaid said:


> i'm a sailor saturn cosplayer! but back onto the subject, i have been cosplaying for almost 4 years and getting ready for dragoncon


 Whaaat!? I'd also like to know if you make or buy your costumes.


----------



## pastelandplaid (Mar 24, 2014)

Fleurs said:


> Yes I'm so excited! Also, you look amazing!
> 
> Whaaat!? I'd also like to know if you make or buy your costumes.


buying a sailor saturn cosplay off of ebay was the WORST decision that i've ever made. my sailor saturn cosplay was made.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Never cosplayed but I've wanted to since I was about 17. Same for going to a con. I may do it eventually but then I might not. Anxiety... Gonna try to make it to Anime Expo next year, though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Is it cosplay if I do it every day?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

allways have wanted to :'c

but

ppl will come to me and talk? i cant freaking just do that! fk..

aand

how do ppl with actual sa get their hands on cash for their costumes?? :sus

so yea how do u actually do it?? :S


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes. I dressed as a Team Rocket grunt from the Pokemon games at my last several conventions.  It didn't make me nervous at all--so many people are in costume it just makes me feel so much more connected to everyone else. Like a giant nerd family. :')


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I want to cosplay as richard stallman so i can complain about how my name isn't tacked onto everything. All i need is a beard and about 50 years. The beard i think i can get here


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

It's still a work in progress and I have no idea when or where or to what I can wear it too, but it's been a fun project thus far; I finally have the lights installed! I need to attach an arm patch and nametag to the covies yet and some other stuff; regardless, my inner five year old is having way to much fun (which is kinda the point I suppose!)


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

andreiuca said:


>


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> It's still a work in progress and I have no idea when or where or to what I can wear it too, but it's been a fun project thus far; I finally have the lights installed! I need to attach an arm patch and nametag to the covies yet and some other stuff; regardless, my inner five year old is having way to much fun (which is kinda the point I suppose!)


That's awesome, man. Proton pack for the win!


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Technically yes, it was a pokemon onsie...
But me and a couple friends are planning to go to a couple more cons over the next year and i want to get an attack on titan uniform together/actually put effort into a costume.
Also have a few other ideas for cosplays from other anime.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to, but I'm not sure if wearing helmets or full mask is ok? I guess I don't have to keep the mask/helmet on the whole day, though... I want to make my own Power Ranger suit. I could start by copying an already existing ranger and then modifying the design. :con Or maybe not :lol I'll find a way.

@Mezzoforte Your cosplays were epic. Very cool.



zookeeper said:


> Is it cosplay if I do it every day?


Pfftthahahaha


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The only cosplay related thing I've ever done is wear the hat of a character I enjoy, like Chopper from One Piece for example, ...I don't even think that's considered cosplay...

One day I would love to cosplay as this guy.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Zone said:


> @Mezzoforte Your cosplays were epic. Very cool.


Thank you 

I'm considering doing Elika from Prince of Persia for my next cosplay. But does anyone know any other good female tan-skinned game characters?


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> But does anyone know any other good female tan-skinned game characters?


Vella Tartine from Broken Age. :b

And I have cosplayed before but only once and it's embarrassing to admit. lol


----------

